# Jla



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok,

I know we have everyone on the board ranging from 8-80......so the question is......"Who is looking forward to Justice League and Ironman"?

Which one over the other and why?

I will say JLA, I am more of a D.C. comic fan over Marvel.......That being said, it will be no different with Iron Man......either they will do it incredibly right or incredibly wrong.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm more of a DC fan, too but I'll see both movies.  It will be interesting to see how they compress the JLA saga into a 2 hour movie.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 11, 2007)

JLA here, but only to see if "Meanwhile, back at the Hall of Justice..." is said.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm a DC fab for life, but I think a JLA movie is the wrong way to go.  There's a current Superman and Batman series that they want to step outside of and cast all new actors for this one (using the DC alternate universe explanation).  The thing is, if this movie ends up sucking it'll not kill one franchise, it'll kill 7.  There's no way you can put together the whole team, give each member space to have a good amount of story and have a thread that woudl need all of them in a 2 hour movie.  Even the JLA cartoon primere were 3 episodes.  My verdict, I'll watch it but I think they shoudl do the solo WW, Flash, GL, Aquaman and Hawkman 
movies first.

As for Iron Man, I can't wait.  Iron Man is one of the few Marvel characters I love, he combines all the things I love about Batman and Atlas Shrugged into one character.  Plus a graet cast.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2007)

I have neve been a fan of the original JLA, the individual characters are too iconic on their own to share space in a comic, and certainly in a film.  Collectively they are too powerful for anything but the most Earth shattering threats, which makes for a borking comic run.  Lets face it, any three of them could take down the X-men (well, without Xavier), and Supes could do it by himself.

I did like the JLI version in the early nineties, good characterization and it was funny.

The previews for Iron Man look great, it looks like Downey is playing him just as he should, an arrogant drunkard playboy.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 11, 2007)

Non of the X-men could ever stand up to any single member of the original 7 of the JLA.  Even Batman could take them all out, he fights with intelligence, he figures out someone's weakness within seconds of engaging them and he exploits it quickly.  Common, if Batman could take out Superman not once but twice the whole group of X-men could never hadle him.

If you had to put the JLA on film the only way I see it working is as an epic 8 hour miniseries.  That way every character can be introed, developed, the group can all individually see that they need each other to stop a threat and come together.  Seriously, a 2 hour film could never give these 7 enough time, cuz we know if anyone gets less time on screen people are gonna complain.  Like me, Batman's my favorite but I wanna see Flash do his thing, he's my second favorite and the series was good but too short lived.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 12, 2007)

i think the timing is sooooooo bad for this.  Multiple comic book movies with different actors playing the same comic book hero can be disasterious. 

Im still upset Tom Welling didnt play Supes on the big screen.  I know I should get over it but being a smallville fan and all it is hard.

I am looking forward to seeing Iron-Man and I will pay the extra money just to see it in IMAX.  
I wasn't big on Robert Downey Jr. to play the suave Tony Starks but who else better to play a man with personal problems and alcohol problems than Downey Jr.?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 12, 2007)

I have to say I'm a Marvel man myself and I am looking forward to Iron Man.  I did enjoy Superman Returns and Batman Begins (looking forward to the next Batman movie too).  Didn't know about the JLA film.  Interesting idea but it would have to be Lord of the Rings long to cover the scope of that particular organisation.

Does anyone have any details about the JLA movie?  Is it just going to be the orignal seven? Are we going to see any of the lesser characters?


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Ok,
> 
> I know we have everyone on the board ranging from 8-80......so the question is......"Who is looking forward to Justice League and Ironman"?
> 
> ...


 
Looking forward to both as I grew up reading both..More intrested in Ironman as I am a Marvel fan..Let's hope they do right right and not the total pooch screw like The Hulk a few years ago...


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 13, 2007)

Drac said:


> Let's hope they do right right and not the total pooch screw like The Hulk a few years ago...


 

That movie came on tv the other night and I watched about 20 min before I couldnt take it anymore and had to turn the station.  The movie is horrible (i have seen the whole thing b4) and Ang Lee to me missed the whole lake with the rock he threw.

I am now interested in seeing how Edward Norton does in the next installment.  Thank goodness Ang Lee is not directing this.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 13, 2007)

Ang Lee's Hulk was pretty cool in my eyes.  He took a different rout than most superhero movies did, he looked inward at the mental pathos that creates the monster.  It's an alagory for multiple personalities, uncontrolable anger as a result of child abuse.  People found it boring because he was not going all "Hulk Smash" all movie but I liked it.

The new one with Norton does look intence though.

As for the JLA movie, as a diehard DC fan I know they could never give us a worth JL story in a single 2 hour block.  Hell most great JL stories take a whole damn year or even more inthe comics.  Right now we haave a storyline that started two years ago with Identity Crisis and it's still not resolved.  I also heard that they are usign elements of that story for the movie, Omac's, Brother Eye, Max Lord, all that stuff from the first and second arc of the IC storyline.


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> That movie came on tv the other night and I watched about 20 min before I couldnt take it anymore and had to turn the station. The movie is horrible (i have seen the whole thing b4) and Ang Lee to me missed the whole lake with the rock he threw.
> 
> I am now interested in seeing how Edward Norton does in the next installment. Thank goodness Ang Lee is not directing this.


 
Yea it sucked BIG TIME...I went to the theatre and wasted money seeing it..I now love the TV series even MORE than I use to..


----------

